# Where is the best replica model guns found?



## GT (Aug 18, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 18, 2005)

In the next couple of months - our survey will say......eh urrrr! 

They're putting forward this wanky new law called the 'Violent Crime Reduction Bill' Section 30 of which will make the sale and distribution of deactivated rifles and replicas illegal.

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm200506/cmbills/010/06010.29-35.html#j8008

Oh yes, this will mean painting a water pistol lamp black makes you a hard bitten gun toting bad guy. 

And Lanc and C.C - they're going to have your air rifles off you. 

Load of P.C bollocks!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 18, 2005)

It is sad though because the British government was all too willing to allow us to have these weapons. I don't blame the government for what is happening, I blame the morons that shoot little kids with air rifles, run around in the street with replicas and point the replica at an armed police officer who has a real gun!

I hate the fact that when a police officer shoots someone there's a big investigation. If they think that man is not able to carry a firearm safely, why did they give him a firearms license? They have a split second descision to make, their life or your own life. 

My brother has a replica Beretta 92F. It's sweet.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2005)

The really crappy thing about this is that by taking away all of them, they are punishing the people that handle them responsibly. Do they really believe that _criminals_ are going to just give up their guns?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 18, 2005)

They can't take away what they don't know about. Muahahahaha! The Beretta never leaves the house, ever. So, y'know, we'll just live on the wrong side of the law...and live dangerously with our...replica sidearm.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2005)

Yep, and if you get an intruder, you can just throw it at them!  Well, if it connects to the head, it will definitely make a dent!


----------



## trackend (Aug 19, 2005)

The Italian company Bruni are about the best of the replica gun makers that you can buy weapons from in th UK they mainly supply Western reinactment associations with Peace makers ect a basic Colt 45 will set you back £65 but if you wanted a Navel colt or an engraved Colt Frontier it could cost £220 up apart from the off set chamber and internal barrel ball bearing blanker these are as close to the originals as you could get the chambers used to be two sizes either .38 or .22 depending on what blanks you intended to use. They used to make a Winchester saddle gun replica that fired .22 blanks which I thought was billiant to be able to get an underlever weapon to chamber and ejected such a small cartridge I think it used to hold about 20 blanks the peacemaker was as close to the original as posible but it did tend to break Hammer springs fairly often so we alway bought several as back ups for the charity shows.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

plan_D said:


> They can't take away what they don't know about. Muahahahaha!



Exactly. And I store my guns in the dowstairs bog, and no-one in their right mind would go in there when ive just finished


----------



## Fuzz (Aug 23, 2005)

This gun thing keeps going round and round. The really sad thing about frivously making things illegal, is that it adds so much weight to the negative statistics that will be bantered about when the next legislation comes along to further deprive us.


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

The NRA has far too much political power in the states for the govenment to ever even think of banning fire arms apart from the vast number of illegal weapons floating about which it would be damn nigh impossible to gather


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 28, 2005)

They haven't outright banned private ownership in Canada, but they've made it such a friggin' hassle that it's hardly worth it for many people. Even hunting rifles. I used to own my own rifles and a 12 gauge shotgun, but now if I want to hunt I just use my dad's 30-06. Neither one of us does much hunting anymore anyway. It's no fun anymore.


----------

